# Question regarding officer following vehicle



## Guard20 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


because they can?


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

guard20 said:


> just a general question, i appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


are you serious?!?

](*,)


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


I've never witnessed this.

where are you from? Why are you paranoid?

Lawman, I'll take a Sam Adams please


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

We want to see if you are a hot chick and worth making up an excuse to stop you..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> A Sam for Sam coming up!


Bought a 6 of Sam Octoberfest yesterday....... Never had it so I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You haven't noticed that most people do this at traffic lights - not just police officers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Because we like to be in a position of power AT ALL TIMES, and pulling up like that messes with your mind.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> Silly Snipe! If it were a hot chick, she'd put that right out there on the rear window!


HAHA, you've been waiting to pull that one out of your arsenal. Well played!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I wouldn't even worry about it unless he's wearing his hat.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I keep running out of gas. That's why I never come up side of the target vehicle.:t: Oh BTW Sam October is excellent.int:


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

It's a lot better location to hear all the Bass coming from your 4, twenty inch subwoofers mounted in your trunk....

Sam Adams Lite for me, I'm watching my calories ya know.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

GeepNutt said:


> It's a lot better location to hear all the Bass coming from your 4, twenty inch subwoofers mounted in your trunk....


You can actually hear the bass? All I hear is the license plate vibrating....


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

And all this time I thought it was to avoid having to look at one more Mass Democrat that can't be arrested for stupidity.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


trick question because I don't stop at the light.........


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I personally am not sure if the King is in the vehicle in front of me:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbqFYrMUpmU"]YouTube- Ronald Mcdonald Gets Shot By The Burger King[/nomedia]

I'll take a Southern Comfort and Ginger ale please.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Guard, I wonder if you could answer a question for me. Why is it that in the days I drove a marked unit people always drove ten miles an hour below the speed limit when I was behind them, always stopped right away when the light tuned yellow, and always stopped to let people cross the street even when there were no crosswalks when I was trying to get to a medium priority call? Then you totally ignore me when I'm running Code 3.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

To leave room for the driver to my right to suddenly change his mind when he realizes he's in the right turn only lane at the last minute and cuts me off...


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


Just in case the female in the front passenger seat who is "ducking down" is your girlfriend?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

could it be because you stop in the crosswalk instead of at the stop line?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


Because he thinks you're a convicted felon and is running your rear plate.



Sentinel said:


> Just in case the female in the front passenger seat who is "ducking down" is your girlfriend?


 I don't know that someone this dumb can get "any", much less sustain a relationship.

A Glenlivet 12 neat for me, thanks.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Because we are about to pull your stupid ass over. Just sayin'


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


There's a reason your rear view mirror says that "objects are closer than they appear".

Because he is actually further back. How long you been driving?


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


Thats because he has been behind you for the last two miles utilizing whelen's finest products attempting to get you to yield b/c your license expired six months ago on your bday. But you were too interested in your blackberry's facebook app, ipod's playlist, bluetooth head set, entering your home address into the gps, skipping the promos on your dash mounted dvd, applying your makeup, eating breakfast, lunch, or dinner, opening the roady (beer), enjoying your life partner's skills at bobbing for crotch apples, or just assumed the officer couldn't possibly be trying to stop you b/c of the thin blue line sticker on your bumper. So the reason for the staggered cruiser deployment is the imminent East coast style Felony stop....... 
Boats


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Boats said:


> Thats because he has been behind you for the last two miles utilizing whelen's finest products attempting to get you to yield b/c your license expired six months ago on your bday. But you were too interested in your blackberry's facebook app, ipod's playlist, bluetooth head set, entering your home address into the gps, skipping the promos on your dash mounted dvd, applying your makeup, eating breakfast, lunch, or dinner, opening the roady (beer), enjoying your life partner's skills at bobbing for crotch apples, or just assumed the officer couldn't possibly be trying to stop you b/c of the thin blue line sticker on your bumper. So the reason for the staggered cruiser deployment is the imminent East coast style Felony stop.......
> Boats


Didn't you get jambed up for using that line before?:t:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe the officer is wondering why an adult male hasn't got the berries to register the car in his own name. "Troopers Are Your Best Protection" stickers don't make up for having a suspended license or an 8-ball in the glove box.

We need a new section called "Ask a Dolt". That way officers can ask John Q. Public dumbshit questions that make you question *your* sanity. Here's my first one: If a cruiser is at the line for a red light why do drivers in the next lane stay about two car lengths back


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Maybe the officer is wondering why an adult male hasn't got the berries to register the car in his own name. "Troopers Are Your Best Protection" stickers don't make up for having a suspended license or an 8-ball in the glove box.
> 
> We need a new section called "*Answer *a Dolt".


Fixed it for you:wink:


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

I could be wrong..but I think it all depends on if the Officer is in a fully, semi or un marked cruiser.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

hardtobehumble said:


> I could be wrong..but I think it all depends on if the Officer is in a fully, semi or un marked cruiser.


You are wrong. In MA, there is no requirement that it be a marked police vehicle, as long as it is a police vehicle.

M.G.L. - Chapter 89, Section 7a

It's not like you'd be able to tell if it were unmarked or semi-marked when it's behind you anyway. Technically speaking, you could have an unmarked cruiser with a lightbar on the top, but I can't think of anyone in MA that would do that. The Connecticut State Police are a different story.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

...I was kidding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Guard20 said:


> Just a general question, I appreciate any help. Just out of curiousity, when a police officer is "following" a vehicle, and that vehicle stops (at a stop light), why does the officer pull up to the vehicle staggered so the front of the cruiser is more or less behind the other person's vehicle (but in the adjacent lane). Why do they not pull directly beside the vehicle? Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


It is because the cruiser is stopped at the stop line. You stopped a few feet in to the intersection like all the other dopes.

Jedediah1, I didn't mean to plagiarize. I didn't read all the post before posting.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

The cop stopped BEHIND you? Shut up. You were drunk anyways.

Powers whiskey and a Guinness


----------

